
Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation divests entire $187m holding in BP - Osiris30
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/12/bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-divests-entire-holding-in-bp
======
tmpanon1234act
Im sure BP being in the shitter had nothing to do with this decision.

